# World Eater Book Covers!



## KThoughts (Jun 3, 2016)

I made some book covers for my friend *Miseo* for his story/novel *World Eater *if you guys have enough time to check his story out he will be glad! I made 3 covers for testing *Anime, Cartoon and Human. *Tell me which one do you like the most! 







*How long did it take to make?: 1 hour
How hard was it to make?: Very hard it took me a lot of time find the correct picture
*







*How long did it take to make?: 1 Hour
How hard was it to make?: About medium? It wasn't that hard it only took some background removing and some correct colors
*







*How long did it take to make?: 1 Hour in a Half 
How hard was it to make?: Hard. The text is just... DX*​


----------



## Miseo (Jun 3, 2016)

:O

I didn't notice this thread before...

For what it's worth, I think they're all great.


----------



## DruidPeter (Jun 3, 2016)

Wow. You're an exceptionally skilled artist, Kthoughts. Each of these three covers gives about the same "feeling" of what the reader can expect, although perhaps the 2nd cover provides the most information about the "world eating" part, judging from the background in that image. Out of all 3 of them, though, I'd say that the 3rd one is my favorite.

The 1st, anime version is wonderful as well, but I hear that sort of thing doesn't sell over well these days in the west... sadly.


----------



## KThoughts (Jun 3, 2016)

> :O
> 
> I didn't notice this thread before...
> 
> For what it's worth, I think they're all great.



Thank you so much! I worked hard on this ;-; 



> Wow. You're an exceptionally skilled artist, Kthoughts. Each of these three covers gives about the same "feeling" of what the reader can expect, although perhaps the 2nd cover provides the most information about the "world eating" part, judging from the background in that image. Out of all 3 of them, though, I'd say that the 3rd one is my favorite.
> 
> The 1st, anime version is wonderful as well, but I hear that sort of thing doesn't sell over well these days in the west... sadly. :sad:



The 2nd cover (Human cover) is actually my favorite out of all of them. Anime actually sells out well in the west but the problem is no one is giving much feedback as of now and some people think it's for "kids" but the anime cover is just experimental but I still love making the cover though


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 3, 2016)

These are all fabulous! Incredible talent... In your first post, at the top of this thread.. The second one is my favorite.. I love the dramatic background, and the Man in the pic, with the hood... love the mood created... these are wonderful ...


----------



## KThoughts (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you so much! The 2nd cover is my favorite as well! I'm glad you like them :cheers:


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 3, 2016)

Will you announce your decision, here in this thread? Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## KThoughts (Jun 3, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Will you announce your decision, here in this thread? Inquiring minds want to know....



Announce my decision? What do you mean? How I came to like the 2nd cover? or is it something else?


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 3, 2016)

No, I thought you were still trying to decide which cover you are going to use...


----------



## Miseo (Jun 3, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> No, I thought you were still trying to decide which cover you are going to use...


Ah, well, actually she made these as a favour for my story... I had a real hard time choosing which one... I'm thinking of going with the third one.

Gotta hand it to KThoughts, she did a great job even with all the details I requested...


----------



## KThoughts (Jun 3, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> No, I thought you were still trying to decide which cover you are going to use...



The one who requested these covers *Miseo* said he will choose the 3rd cover. I made these covers for his story *World Eater*


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 3, 2016)

Miseo said:


> Ah, well, actually she made these as a favour for my story... I had a real hard time choosing which one... I'm thinking of going with the third one.
> 
> Gotta hand it to KThoughts, she did a great job even with all the details I requested...




She is wickedly talented! Congratulations on your book, you must be thrilled...


----------



## Aquilo (Jun 5, 2016)

This one is good, but just be wary of the spacing of the title: it's very close to the border. 






I prefer this one.  But just watch out for the transfer of the man. Around the V of the tail his jacket there's some signs of the image being a transfer.  ​








This one is a little blurred for me. Once this goes down into thumbnail size, it could be hard to make out.





​

Some lovely covers there.  Which stock site did you use for the pictures?


----------



## escorial (Jun 5, 2016)

cool


----------



## TKent (Jun 13, 2016)

These are too cool! I like them all as well but think that the title stands out best on the illustration with the flowing cloak and 2 moons at the top (cartoon?)



KThoughts said:


> I made some book covers for my friend *Miseo* for his story/novel *World Eater *if you guys have enough time to check his story out he will be glad! I made 3 covers for testing *Anime, Cartoon and Human. *Tell me which one do you like the most!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H.Brown (Jun 13, 2016)

Could I just ask did you draw/photograph all the images?


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 13, 2016)

Aquilo said:


> This one is good, but just be wary of the spacing of the title: it's very close to the border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll just nod my way through this. I agree with everything disclosed.


----------



## KThoughts (Jun 18, 2016)

> [FONT=&quot]This one is good, but just be wary of the spacing of the title: it's very close to the border. :smile:
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice! As for the stock pictures some belong to Pintrest and Science Blogs for the backgrounds in the human cover and anime cover. The cartoon cover background came from Deviantart (Which Miseo gave the background to me as recommendation) 



> cool



Thank you! 



> These are too cool! I like them all as well but think that the title stands out best on the illustration with the flowing cloak and 2 moons at the top (cartoon?)



Thanks! You really think so? I thought that as well at first! ^_^ 



> Could I just ask did you draw/photograph all the images?



No.. I didn't draw neither photograph them. If you want the resources I can place them all here



> I'll just nod my way through this. I agree with everything disclosed.



Haha thanks again!


----------

